# Flat River, Greenville



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Is there a spring sucker run on the Flat River? Specifically upstream from downtown Greenville...closer to Gowen. Or do you have to go below the dam in Greenville to get in on any action? Curious....Thanks.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

There is a resident sucker population in the Flat River and you can probably find a few of those, but the run from the big lake is stopped by the dam in Lowell.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm aware of the dams...just wondered if there was a run of any kind of resident suckers from all the creeks and streams above the dams. Thanks.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

when i was younger (back in the 50's) in the spring, my uncles would take me sucker fishing on the thornapple river (by camp O'mally) we caught a lot of sucker (for patty's) witch my grandma would cook.....they sure were goooood.....i trapped the flat for many years lots of sucker in that river....good luck go gitum.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

I live right on the Flat...moved there last May...hence my questions, as it gets warmer it will be pretty easy for me to walk out and see what I can see. I just wanted to see if it was even worth my while to do so.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

funny stuff riverbob,small world.i grew up[well got older]less than a qtr mile upstream of camp omalley.in the summer we were either fishing or swimming/diving for tackle.my first income was selling worms,crawlers to the bank fisherman.still live in the area,you don't see people fish from the banks that much these days,guess they all got boats.


----------



## Fishing Pleasures (May 15, 2016)

Residents told me that there is a Sucker run below the dam in Greenville, but not sure about above the dam, as I have never fished up that way yet.


----------



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

A ton of suckers in the flat. You will know when they are biting. Look for the crowds


----------



## camocladicebuster13th. (Mar 14, 2010)

Gowen to six lakes has suckers at pretty much ever bridge find the right ones can be epic.... Have had 100 fish days on the flat.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

Cool...Thanks camocladice. I shined the river Mon night at my house and didn't see a thing...I understand it's a bit early yet but I don't want to miss the opportunity


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

riverbob said:


> when i was younger (back in the 50's) in the spring, my uncles would take me sucker fishing on the thornapple river (by camp O'mally) we caught a lot of sucker (for patty's) witch my grandma would cook.....they sure were goooood.....i trapped the flat for many years lots of sucker in that river....good luck go gitum.


when I was a young lad (back in the 60's), we lived in Middleville and my dad ran a dip net on the Thornapple just downstream from the Irving dam. We also fished for sucker at the confluence of the Coldwater and the Thornapple. Sucker patties were a staple our our house.


----------



## ThatGuyRooT (May 26, 2013)

I also live right on the river, but in belding.
Went from gville to my house and ran over a few red-horse. 

I too just moved here 2 yrs ago in may.




wgorby said:


> I live right on the Flat...moved there last May...hence my questions, as it gets warmer it will be pretty easy for me to walk out and see what I can see. I just wanted to see if it was even worth my while to do so.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

I set out a couple lines Fri and Sun (yesterday) during the day.....nothing. I think the water temps need to come up a bit??


----------



## Robert Beute (May 10, 2017)

wgorby said:


> I live right on the Flat...moved there last May...hence my questions, as it gets warmer it will be pretty easy for me to walk out and see what I can see. I just wanted to see if it was even worth my while to do so.


Do you or anyone know how to get to the lower of burroughs dam? I fished there many years ago many times. Then one landowener who was cool with us, told us that just using the dams service road would put him into problems if we drowned. I caught many big smallies at the bottom and want to go there again to try. Thanks


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

No idea....that's way down river from where I live. Sorry.


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

Robert Beute said:


> Do you or anyone know how to get to the lower of burroughs dam? I fished there many years ago many times. Then one landowener who was cool with us, told us that just using the dams service road would put him into problems if we drowned. I caught many big smallies at the bottom and want to go there again to try. Thanks


I wish there was public access there also. Service road from the north is posted no trespassing.


----------

